# What steroids I need



## Mattbeynon1991 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello, I'm starting off with 200mg eod of test prop, and 50mg ed androls, I'm thinking off doing this for 4-5 weeks? Then maybe duratest for another 10 weeks? What's your advice? Thank you.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd say you certainly want some creatine.. Apparently very good. However I would read through these forums more... Wealth of knowledge on here.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

What does duratest consist of?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Does @peahead still post here?

He is the man to ask about oxys if he is still around. The lad bloody loves oxys, and loves giving out advice to lads such as yourself.

Send him a PM.


----------

